

Try my new Android app - JMMitchell
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androidantivirus

======
eonil
I'm sorry, but existence of this app makes me sad.

~~~
sidcool
Why so?

~~~
eonil
Existence of anti-virus program means inferiority of the platform in security
design. At least for non-engineer end-users - so most people.

Google claims Android has full security, but if it really does, anti-virus app
must be disappeared by lack of needs.

So by the Google, this app is a useless and hopeless.

Otherwise, this app proves Google's lying like a crap politician. In this
case, the author is insulting Google, and his/her taste for Android.

That makes me sad in any case.

